# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  حمورى اخوان حمورى الكبير وحمورى الصغير فى مريخ السبعينات

## على الصغير

*

حمورى الكبير وبشاره عبدالنضيف
الاسم : محمد محمود محمد إبراهيم المشهور بحموري الكبير 
من مواليد واد مدني 1946م
جاء الى المريخ من فريق النيل مدنى عام 1971م
استمر في المريخ حتى عام 1974م
عاد الى فريق النيل مدنى نتيجة خلاف بينه وكابتن بشارة 
·        لم ينخرط في أي مجال رياضي بعد اعتزاله 



*

----------


## على الصغير

*البطاقة الشخصية
الإسم : عصام محمود محمو ابراهيم .

اللقب : حموري الصغير

مكان وتاريخ  الميلاد : مدني 1954م

النادي :المريخ 1974 وحتى 1979م
جاء الى المريخ من النيل مدنى 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*حموري الكبيربقلم : مبارك محمد المبارك




الاسم : محمد محمود محمد إبراهيم المشهور بحموري الكبير من مواليد واد مدني 1946م ، بدأ حياته الرياضية بفريق الجمهورية بود ازرق وقع في كشوفات خارجية لنادي الاتحاد لصغر سنه ثم أنتقل لفريق الشعلة معاراً من نادي النيل مدني حيث كان الفريق مهدد بالهبوط للدرجة الثالثة في العام 1967مفي العام 1968م

عاد مرة أخري لنادي النيل وفيه تعلم الكثير حيث كان نادي كبير وقوي وله جمهور متعصب ، كما للنادي عدة نشاطات رياضية أخري ومناشط ثقافية وأعمال خيرية ، وابرز اللاعبين في نادي النيل من 1968م –1975م سمير صالح – الاسيد – الريح محمد الحسن – عبد الغني جمعة – عبد الغفار جبارة – صلاح التكيشة – عمر آدم – محمد على جوكي – والفنان بشرى وهبة – صالح عبد الله – وحكيم على مرجان – محمد عباس – وأستاذ النيل – والفاتح الريشة - الهادي سليم – إبراهيم بدوي – أبرز مدربي نادي النيل في تلك الفترة المدرب القومي سيد سليم وجلودي .
في عام 1971م أنتقل للمريخ العاصمي على سبيل الإعارة لمشاركة المريخ في كاس الأندية الأفريقية وقد سبقه بشري وهبة للمريخ وشارك ضد فريق فاطما الكميروني وانتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ 2/1 أحرز هدفاً وهي أجمل مبارياته ، بعدها أصر مجلس إدارة المريخ تسجيله رسمياً وهذا كان حلمه لعشقه الشديد لهذا النادي وصادف ذلك العصر الذهبي للكرة السودانية وأبرز لاعبي المريخ في ذلك الوقت عزيز وسيد المصري في الحراسة وكاوندا وقدورة وصلاح عباس وبشرى وهبة وبشارة والفاضل سانتو وكمال عبد الوهاب وسانتو الخرطوم ومحسن العطا وجاد الله وجقدول .
استمر في المريخ حتى عام 1974م –
 مباراة هلال مريخ عام 1972م في الدوري فاز المريخ 1/0 أحرز الهدف وكانت الانطلاقة .
في عام 1973م كان هداف دوري الخرطوم بالرغم من مشاركته في الدورة الأولى فقط أحرز 36هدفاً وأقرب منافس تقدم عليه بخمسة أهداف .
مثل السودان مع الفريق القومي منذ العام 1971م وحتى 1983م ـ 
عاد لود مدني مسقط رأسه ولنادي النيل العريق عام 1974م نتيجة خلاف بينه وكابتن بشارة .
في العام 1975م كان نهائي كاس السودان الذي ضم بجانب النيل ـ الهلال والمريخ وهذا لاول مرة يكون ثلاثياً وكان نظام اللعب من دورتين ذهاب وإياب ولقن فيه الهلال والمريخ درساً كبيراً تعادل مع المريخ 3/3 في مباراة شهيرة يتذكرها جمهور ود مدني جيداً وكذلك فوز على الهلال 1/0 ·
 أجمل المباريات الدولية مع الفريق القومي كانت في الدور الأفريقية بالكاميرون 1976م .
· شارك مع منتحب الجزيرة في رحلة الصين وتنزانيا ، وجميع مباريات الصين فاز بها منتخب الجزيرة ما عدا مباراة واحدة خسرها ضد أحد منتخبات المقاطعات الصينية 2/0 أشادت الصحف الصينية بمنتخب الجزيرة ولمستواه الجيد ، وضم منتخب الجزيرة إبراهيم بدوي والسر بدوي للحراسة وقاسم سنطة وجعفر ود النوبة والباقر والسر الله جابو والفاتح الريشة وسانتو المناقل وعمر آدم وعوض نصر الدين وجكن ومهدي عابدين والفاتح رنقو وحسين كوشينا .·
شارك مع منتخب الجزيرة الفائز بكأس الذهب بعد الرياضة الجماهيرية في الدورة القومية للمنتخبات ، حيث شارك كل إقليم بمنتخب والمباراة النهائية جمعت منتخب الجزيرة ومنتخب الخرطوم وفاز منتخب الجزيرة ، وابرز اللاعبين كان سامي عز الدين والفاتح الريشة وعبد الفضيل وأستاذ النيل ومعتصم حموري وعز الدين الجعلي والكوكبة التي سافرت للصين .



*

----------


## على الصغير

*


كلام * الكورة / موسى السراج

(حموري الصغير) و(استيفن وارغو)...!! 

 0الذين لم يشاهدوا نجم المريخ ومهاجمه الخطير (حموري الصغير) لابد ان يكونوا قد سمعوا به.
0 (حموري الصغير) قدم للمريخ من ارض الجزيرة المعطاءة في منتصف عام 1974 حيث كان يلعب في صوف فريق (النيل).
0 وقد صاحب تسجيله للمريخ ردود افعال غاضبة وثورة اندلعت في اروقة نادي النيل بود مدني على اثر انتقاله للمريخ العاصمي.
0 و(معتصم) وهو (حموري الصغير) سبقه في اللعب للمريخ شقيقه (حموري الكبير) وكان (الصغير) امتداد (للكبير) مهارة وقوة وجسارة.
و(حموري الصغير) منذ ان قدم للمريخ لعب اساسيا في وظيفة الجناح الشمال على الرغم من انه كان يلعب بالقدم اليمنى ايضا ويجيد المراوغة بدرجة ممتازة والتسديد وفوق هذا وذاك يتمتع رغم قصر قامت ببنية جسدية قوية او يمكن ان نقول فولاذية.
0 لقب (حموري الصغير) بـ(الكشة) لانه كان يتمتع بخاصية اختراق الدفاعات مهما كانت متانتها حيث كان يجعل المدافعين يركضون خلفه وهو المتميز بالسرعة وقوة التسديد في المرمى بكلتا قدميه.
0 ذكرني المحترف النيجيري (استيفن وارغو) باللاعب (حموري الصغير) حيث هناك وجه شبه متقارب بين اللاعبين الا انه والحق يقال ان (حموري الصغير) يتفوق على (استيفن وارغو) في بعض المميزات المهمة التي جعلت (حموري الصغير) يقتحم تشكيلة المريخ في الحال على الرغم من ان تشكيلة المريخ انذاك (عصر الاعجازات) كانت تضم عمالقة على راسهم كمال عبد الوهاب والفاضل سانتو وبشارة وجاد الله والجيلي عبد الخير وغيرهم من النجوم التي تلألأت في سماء القلعة الحمراء.
0 تميز (حموري الصغير) الذي كان في قامة النسر النيجيري بالبنية الجسمانية القوية وكان ما ندر ان سقط (حموري) على الارض نتيجة الالعاب الدفاعية الشرسة التي كان الخصوم يمارسونها معه وكان الحكام يحتسبون لمصلحته ركلات حرة مباشرة دون ان يتعرض للسقوط على الارض.
0 وتميز (حموري الصغير) بالسرعة الفائقة وما ان راوغ دفاع الخصوم واحدا تلو الاخر وواجه المرمى فمن المستحيل اللحاق به مرة اخرى لانه يكون قد اودع الكرة الشباك وعاد ادراجه.
0 وتميز (حموري الصغير) بخاصية الاحتفاظ بالكرة وحمايتها لمصلحته في حالة المرور او حدوث مخالفات معه وكان يستفيد منها المهاجم الخطير صاحب القذائف الملتهبة الفاضل سانتو التي كان يترجمها إلى اهداف تحرق الشباك.
0 و(حموري الصغير) عندما انتقل لفريق المريخ كان في عمر النسر النيجيري (استيفن وارغو) (19 سنة). والمستوى الذي كان يتمتع به اللاعب (معتصم حموري) كفل له المشاركة الفورية في مباريات القمة ولم يخيب ظن القاعدة الجماهيرية التي شجعته بقوة.
0 في مباراة القمة في الدور النهائي للدوري الممتاز (1974) وبتاريخ 25/11/1974 شارك حموري الصغير لاول مرة ضد الهلال واستطاع ان يحرز هدف التعادل للمريخ في شباك الحارس (زغبير) في الدقيقة السابعة لشوط المباراة الثاني.
0 هذه المباراة انتهت بالتعادل (2/2) وتساوى الفريقان في عدد النقاط والاهداف وجرت مباراة فاصلة بين الفريقين لتحديد بطل السودان وجرت يوم الاحد 1/12/1974م.
0 في هذه المباراة التي شارك ايضا فيها (حموري الصغير) منذ بدايتها وكانت من اشرس المواجهات بين فريقي القمة و(الكاس بره) وكان يعتبر فريق المريخ قد جاء من بعيد جدا ووصل للنهائي فكان هذا في حد ذاته يعد اعجازا ولكن الفضل كان يعود دائما بعد الله إلى اللاعب الفذ كمال عبد الوهاب الذي كن السبب الرئيسي لوصول المريخ لنهائي الدوري الممتاز.
0 وارجو للذكرى ان اعيد ما قام به كمال عبد الوهاب.
0  احرز كمال عبد الوهاب هدف التعادل للمريخ امام النيل وادي مدني في اخر ثانية من عمر المباراة جعله يبقى داخل المنافسة بين دهشة الجماهير التي ضمنت خروج المريخ وللعلم فان تلك المباراة انتهت بالتعادل (3/3).
0 وبالمناسبة مباراة المريخ والنيل بود مدني جرت عصر يوم الجمعة الموافق 22/11/1974 وحكي لي حكم تلك المباراة الدولي النعيم سليمان بعض المواقف عن تلك المباراة وقال لي انها افضل مباراة يديرها في حياته للمريخ.
0 وقال لي الحكم الدولي النعيم سليمان انه حكي احداث تلك المباراة التي لا ينسى تفاصيلها للسيد جمال الوالي ذات مرة وكانت المفاجأة التي لم يتوقعها الحكم النعيم عندما اكد له السيد جمال الوالي بانه شخصيا كان احد شهود تلك المباراة التاريخية وكان عمره عشرة اعوام.
0 اعود (لحموري الصغير) واقول انه في المباراة النهائية التي انتهت لمصلحة المريخ (2/1) استطاع (حموري) ان يجعل فريقه في المقدمة في الدقيقة السابعة ايضا ولكن هذه المرة في شوط المباراة الاول عندما احرز في شباك (الريح) حارس الهلال الثاني.
0 وكان محمد عبد الصادق (سانتو الخرطوم) قد احرز هدف المريخ الثاني بعد دقيقة واحدة من هدف (حموري الصغير).
0 ويقيني بان النسر النيجيري اذا تمتع بخاصية البنية القوية فقط إلى جانب قوة التسديد فبلاشك سيعود (حموري الصغير) من جديد للملاعب في شخص (استيفن وارغو).
0 المعروف ان (حموري الصغير) احترف في نادي النصر الاماراتي مع رفيقه الفاضل سانتو عقب اعلان الرياضة الجماهيرية.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ في العام 1978 م
وقوف من اليمين : الهادي سليم , الطاهر هواري , عبده الشيخ , محمد علي بخيت , سامي عز الدين , حموري الصغير.
جلوس من اليمين : سليمان عبد القادر , كمال عبد الوهاب , فيصل الكوري , وهبة , عمر أحمد حسين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياعلي الصغير على المتعة الاحمورية

حضرت اواخر لعب حموري في المريخ قبل ان ينتقل للامارات

بالجد مهاجم رهيب جدا اقرب واحد لصفاته من مهاجمي المريخ كان الراحل ايداهور
مهاجم فذ تخافه كل انظمة الدفاع وحراسة المرمى في الفرق الاخرى
ابدع في الامارات واجاد وسطر اسمه باحرف من ذهب في المريخ والامارات



*

----------


## على الصغير

*شـباب المريـخ يلعـب ويكسـب
ويهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر فـي عقـر داره
كـرة مـن مـازدا لسـامي لحمـوري
إصـابة قاتلـة فـي شبـاك الهـلال


* التاريخ : الجمعة 20 مايو 1977
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المصدر : جريدة الأيام , السبت 21 مايو 1977 .. كمال طه
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : معتصم حموري الصغير
* تشكيلة المريخ : سند , سليمان , هواري , ساتي , فتحي , عمر , مازدا , سامي , زيكو , عبده الشيخ , حموري , ثم عماد العمدة بديلاً لزيكو كوستي
* تشكيلة الهلال : حسن الطيب , فوزي , عصام عبد الخير , عبد الله موسي , حافظ عبيد , الريشة , كتم , عمو , الدحيش , قاقارين , التاج , ثم شواطين بديلاً لقاقارين وشوقي بديلاً لكتم وقاسم بديلاً لشواطين
* الحكم : 
* تفاصيل المباراة :

إنتصر أمس المريخ علي الهلال 1/صفر في عقر داره
وكان لابد وأن ينتصر لأنه جاء لتحقيق هذا الهدف
وقد حققه بعد أن بذل لاعبوه الشباب جهداً خارقاً
وسكبوه عرقاً غزيراً من أجل الخروج بهذه النتيجة
التي تعتبر نقطة تحول كبيرة في مسيرته
ولا شك أن سياسة المريخ الجديدة ما كانت ستنجح
النجاح الكامل لو لم يهزم المريخ الهلال
لأن إنتصاره أنتصاراً لما أقدمت عليه إدارته
من تجديد في دم الفريق
لم يكن النصر الذي إنتزعه المريخ أمس هيناً
ولم يأتي عبطاً وإنما جاء بالتخطيط والإصرار والبذل
لقد كان فتية المريخ أمس أشبه بالشياطين
الذين لم يهدأ لهم بال إلا بعد أن أحرزوا إصابتهم
والذين ظلوا يجوبون الملعب شمالاً وجنوباً طولاً وعرضاً
مؤكدين سيطرتهم ومعلنين للملأ إن المريخ الجديد لن يقهر
وكان لهم ما أرادوا وثأروا من هزيمتهم الماضية
تعالوا جميعاً لنقرأ كيف كانت المباراة
وكيف أحدث المريخ نصره الغالي..
بدأ الشوط الأول بضربة بداية لصالح المريخ
لعبها زيكو لسليمان لعبده الشيخ لسامي
فتضيع كلعبة متفائلة لفريق المريخ الذي أخذ يلعب
بهدوء فاتحاً اللعب عن طريق جناحه الأيسر عبده الشيخ
الذي ظل يتلقي التموين من خط الوسط النشط
خاصة مازدا الذي كان في كفاءة عالية
وبرغم أن عصام عبد الخير مدافع الهلال
حاول إحكام القبضة علي عبده الشيخ إلا أنه كان
يحاول الإفلات ليقابل فوزي المرضي
والذي تبدو منه (العين الحمراء)
فيلكزه عبده كأول مبادرة عنف خفيف
يستلم عز الدين الدحيش ويحاول الإختراق
بطريقته المعروفة ويمرر لقاقارين
ولكن تضيع الكرة من تحت قدمه اليسري
ويهاجم الهلال عن طريق عصام مصطفي (عمو)
يكعبله الطاهر هواري يرفعها عبد الله موسي
ترجع لعمو تفلت منه ومن منطقة الخطورة
ويحاول الدحيش مرة أخري يرجع ويتقدم
إلا أنه لم يستطع إحداث الخطورة نسبة
لقلة فعالية علي قاقارين والذي وضح
منذ البداية إنه تعبان وليس في مستوي المباراة
وتسديد عمر أحمد حسين ومازدا اللعب
ويخطط مازدا لفتح الثغرات عن طريق عبده الشيخ
ولكن كل محاولاته للوصول لمرمي الهلال
كانت تفشل رغم أنه كان يعكس كرات لحموري
ويلاقيها حافظ عبيد ويفسدها
ويتحول الأمر لجهة عمو يلعبها جميلة
يحولها الدحيش برأسه لقطة فنية رائعة يحتضنها الطيب سند
حتي الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الأول كانت جبهة التاج محجوب
بلا فعالية ولعل يقظة مدافع المريخ عبده ساتي
كانت سبباً في ذلك ولذلك كانت جبهة سامي عز الدين نائمة
ومرد ذلك كان لتركيز اللعب علي (عبده الشيخ)
ومن كرة يلعبها الفاتح الريشة لكتم لعمو
يكعبله سليمان عبد القادر فينذره الحكم
تلعب الكرة جهة القون بلا معني
ويحاول الدحيش ويمرر كرة بينية لقاقارين
تضيع أيضاً تحت رقابة فتحي فرج الله الذي كان بالأمس عظيماً
والذي لعب الكرة للأمام لحموري لمازدا الذي يحولها لزيكو كوستي
وهو في وضع مريح ولكنه يهدرها
ويتقدم المريخ وتحسب لصالحه كورنر يرفعها عبده الشيخ
تأتي لعمر أحمد حسين فيهدف كرة جميلة
يصدها حارس مرمي الهلال
ويصل عمو درجة الحماقة ويستفز دفاع المريخ
فيلجأ للعنف لينذره الحكم إلي أن تأتي الدقيقة 36
كرة من مازدا يلعبها سامي عز الدين
يحولها حموري بقذيفة إصابة أولي للمريخ
وتبتهج جماهير المريخ طوال التسع دقائق الأخيرة
من الشوط الأول موقدة المشاعل رافعة شعار المريخ
الذي أنهي هذا الشوط لصالحه
بدأ الشوط الثاني والهلال متقدماً بالكرة في محاولة
لإحداث التعادل مباغتاً إلا أن الكرة إنقطعت
قبل أن تصل مرحلة الخطورة
وحاول لاعبو الهلال مرة أخري عن طريق عصام عمو
والذي هدف كرة طائشة كانت أقرب للمرمي
في هذا الشوط دخل شواطين في الهلال بدلاً عن قاقارين
ولعب في وضيفة الجناح الأيسر
ليغير عصام مصطفي وضيفته كساعد هجوم
ويستمر اللعب والهلال يضغط والمريخ يدافع ببسالة
خاصة سليمان عبد القادر والذي إستغل كل خبراته
في تشتيت الكرة وإيقاف هجوم الهلال
ويحاول هجوم الهلال عن طريق الدحيش بالإختراق
للوصول لمرمي المريخ ويفشل بدليل
إنه لعب كرة مجهزة فوق العارضة بمسافة
وكأنه كان يريد أن يؤكد بأن الأمر عسير
وعلي إثر ذلك إرتبك هجوم الهلال وتاه التاج محجوب
وما عاد يقف في مكانه وأخذ يرجع ويتقدم
في محاولة للإمساك بالكرة ولكن دون فائدة
وهنا ترتفع حرارة المباراة علي إثر ترابط خط
وسط المريخ مازدا وعمر أحمد حسين اللذان قاما
بتموين مكثف لحموري الذي هيأ كرة لسامي إنفرد بها
إلا أتها كانت أسرع منه ففاتته ليتلقفها حسن الطيب
حارس مرمي الهلال ثم يعود حموري ويتسلم كرة
بطريقته القوية المعروفة ويتقدم بها ويتوسط دفاع الهلال
الذي نجح في تبديدها وبعد مرور 25 دقيقة
من عمر الشوط الثاني دخل قاسم عثمان بديلاً عن شواطين
وشوقي عبد العزيز بديلاً عن كتم
وتغير الحال قليلاً وبدأت محاولات النجوم
ثم يدخل عماد عبد العزيز (العمدة) بديلاً لزيكو
وتغير الحال بالنسبة للمريخ أيضاً وأحدث هذا التغيير نوعاً
من الحرارة وهات يا (عت وعجن)
المريخ يحاول تعزيز نصره والهلال يعمل بكل السبل للتعادل
عن طريق قاسم الذي لعب بكل قوة وهدف بيسراه كرات
إلتقط بعضها سند حارس المريخ وخرجت أخريات للآوت
ولو نزل قاسم منذ البداية لتغير الأمر
تحين فرصة ذهبية عيار 24 للتاج محجوب
وهو يواجه الطيب سند ويهدف وترتد ويشوط الدحيش وترتد
وتقع أمام التاج وعصام عمو ولكنها تضيع كهدف مضمون
تتأسف له حماهير الهلال في جميع المدرجات
المباراة في جملتها كانت لصالح المريخ الذي كسبها لعباً ونتيجة
والذي إستطاع أن يثبت حقيقة إن كرة القدم
تطاوع من يطاوعها ومن يعرف أسرارها
كان مفتاح نصر المريخ أمس خط وسطه
مازدا الذي كان في مستوي قتالي عال
وعمر أحمد حسين الذي نعتبره نحن نجم المباراة للأسباب التالية :
أن عمر إبتعد عن مباريات المريخ الأخيرة
ودخل مباراة الأمس أوفر لياقة قطع كرات خطرة
ومرر كرات بينية كثيرة ودافع ومون وهاجم بدليل
كرته الرائعة التي شاطها في الشوط الأول
وفوق هذا إنه إستطاع أن يجمد اللعب وقت الحاجة
ليحافظ المريخ علي نصره الغالي وكان له ما أراد
لعل تألق وسط المريخ بهذه الصورة
كان سبباً مباشراً في إحداث النصر
وعلي النقيض نجد وسط الهلال والذي لم يعد يساير
سرعة المباراة فعجز عن التموين ويكفي إن كتـم أخرج
ليحل محله شوقي لم يكن هناك سبباً لتوهان التاج
وإستسلام عصام سوي أن ظهيري المريخ
عبده ساتي والطاهر هواري واللاعبان في سن جناحي
الهلال وكانا في لياقة عالية ولعلهما وهما يحكمان القبض
عليهما كانا يدركان مسئوليتهما تماماً
يقتل اللعب عن طريق الجناحين مكمن الخطورة في الهلال
المهم في الآخر إنتهت المباراة لصالح المريخ
بهدف حموري لتخرج المظاهرات مهللة بالنصر
منددة بالخصم
وهكذا كرة القدم يوم ليك ويوم عليك
تهانينا للمريخ
وهاردلك للهلال

*

----------

